# FEB/MAR 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX ~ Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for you all.......much love, luck and babydust 

starfish 1 Feb IUI 
EllaW 1 Feb IUI 
pigbench 1 Feb FET 
Skyblue 1 Feb FET 
chinup07 2 Feb IUI 
Hun 2 Feb IVF 
citygirl 2 Feb IVF 
karen112 2 Feb ICSI 
Griselda 2 Feb ICSI 
redmond 4 Feb FET 
amanda_hd 4 Feb ICSI 
radnorgirl 5 Feb FET 
wantabump 5 Feb FET 
bigblue 6 Feb IVF
gill5614 7 Feb FET 
Nic 7 Feb FET 
tavia 7 Feb FET 
Hope4best 8 Feb IVF 
BecG 8 Feb ICSI 
janey 8 Feb IVF 
BBpiglet7 9 Feb IVF 
little nell 9 Feb ICSI 
pudge 9 Feb IVF 
Emilia 9 Feb IVF 
pippilongstockings 9 Feb IUI 
melb 9 Feb IVF  
sarahfoster 10 Feb IVF 
george paws 11 Feb IUI  
Wendy HP 11 Feb ICSI 
shaz 72 12 Feb FET 
coggy1  12 Feb IVF 
maria christina 12 Feb ICSI 
future mummy 14 Feb IVF  
EvaHopeful 14 Feb ICSI 
polo 14 Feb IVF 
Shiv 14 Feb ICSI 
MollyOL 14 Feb 
SPAM 14 Feb IVF
allison kate 15 Feb IVF 
petdowe 16 Feb IUI 
Mrs. Fitz 16 Feb IUI
joeyt 16 Feb IVF 
aussiegirl 17 Feb IVF 
Lilia 18 Feb ICSI
jo39 18 Feb ICSI 
valerieann 18 Feb IVF 
Morvern 19 Feb IUI
ang1e 19 Feb IVF 
Bezagirl 19 Feb FET
moni4 20 Feb IVF 
Shaznay 20 Feb IUI 
LeighanneH 21 Feb IUI 
Roseline 21 Feb ICSI 
bonzi_2002 22 Feb ICSI 
emily6 23 Feb FET
pip34 23 Feb DI 
Burnie 23 Feb FET 
scoobydog 23 Feb FET  
Sarahev 24 Feb IVF 
natty boo 24 Feb ICSI 
buster24 24 Feb IVF 
MEGS 25 Feb ICSI 
dolores 26 Feb IVF 
Hugs 26 Feb IUI 
ellebee 26 Feb 
Jennycats 26 Feb ICSI 
wannabemum07 28 Feb IVF 
teenasparkle 28 Mar IVF 

  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Joey ~ good luck for tomorrow.....really hope those levels are up  

Allison Kate ~ much luck to you too hun  

Bonzi ~ hope you got some more sleep last night.

Sarah (Coggy) ~ aghhh, thats realy annoying when you lose a post....hope you are doing ok 

Bronte ~  welcome.......what day do you test hun?

Buster and Zula ~ welcome to you too......fab to have you both on the board, everyone's lovely here 

Andrea (Aussiegirl) ~ congratulations hun, thats fab 

Morvern, Ang1e and Bezagirl    for tomorrows tests,

Hi to everyone else.....hope you're all having a good weekend,

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Lizzy - I am testing on the 3rd of March xxxxxxxxx

Bronte xxx


----------



## Jennycats (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi Lizzie,

Can I join you ladies? I am a newbie to the two week wait...expect to feeling lots of emotions in the coming days!!  

Had E/T yesterday and two beautiful blastocysts now on board. My test day is 26th Feb as the Lister count 14 days from egg collection!!!! 

Spending the weekend relaxing and DH is doing all the cooking and chores which is so sweet!  

Have planned to spend at least 3 days after transfer completely chilling and basically doing not a lot at all so looking forward to some quality TV and FF catch up!

take care
xx


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi Lizzy, thanks, will let you know how i get on. am a bit 

Bonzi, how you feeling today  hope you managed a good nights sleep and feeling positive today  

Good luck to all testing tomorrow( me included) ,here's wishing all our dreams come true !


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi all

Jennycats - welcome to the 2WW, keeping my fingers crossed for you.

This is the first day where I seem to have been hit by every symptom going (on day 4 I think!) I know it is most likely the drugs doing this but it's driving me  . Woke up this morning gagging and almost sick, felt sick all day, then keep on getting dizzy spells and also an emotional wreck today and lost count how many times I've cried.   :'

Also had the news today that my sister in law is pregnant. Don't get me wrong I am soooooooo happy for them but it's just really tough to deal with right now. Just finding it really hard today and I have prewarned a work mate that I won't be going in tomorrow. Just can't do it right now even though I thought it would be good to keep busy.

Take care all and really sorry for   message, love Kazzy xxx


----------



## jodyholl (Mar 28, 2006)

kazzy its all worthit x x x x x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi 

Kazzy - Just wanted to say how much I feel for your right now.  It is always so difficult when someone close falls pregnant when you so want to be yourself, big  

Lizzy - Thank you - I am so scared about testing tomorrow.  

Good luck to everyone else testing 

Love Lesley x


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi girls

Jodyholl - just wanted to say thanks for your message. I know we will get there in the end by whatever means. Take care you and sending you lots of   

Bezagirl - thank you so much for your lovely message, it really does make such a difference when you can talk to others who know what it is truly like. I wish you all the best for tomorrow and I really hope you get the BFP you are dreaming of.  

Spoken to my sis in law and we had a heart to heart and feel a whole lot better.
Take care all you special people. Kazzy x


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

guys hope you are all havin a relaxin sunday!!!
Thanx Lizzy for the positive thoughts hope you are ok 2? 
Hopfully i will sleep better 2nite been so wide awake the last nites driving me nuts watching tv in bed, cant believe my 2ww is nearly over actually feelin quiet excited (surprising myself) just want it to hurry-up now and just wanting to know the results, that will probably be the worse thing waiting 2morrow  .
Here is positive thoughts coming your way to u all
         
Take it easy Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LeighanneC (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi girls,

I am still am still here, only 3 more sleeps!!!! Back to work on Tuesday so AF not shown up I may test early!!!



Love and kisses 
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi hope everyone is still hanging in there. I wish i could just sleep till test day. woke up at 0630 this  morning with abdo pain was convinced it was AF, but then i had diarrohea(TMI) so am now hoping thats what the pains were. this is such a cruel time.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Bronte 

Jennycats ~ welcome to the thread, aw bless your DH.....he sounds like a sweetie 

Kazzy (((hugs))) Not good timing to find out about your SIL....i glad you got to speak to her.

      
  

for everyone today!

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't posted for a while, I can't get internet connection at home so can't post on a weekend.


A big   to everyone and hope you are all bearing up.

Well still feel as if AF going to arrive any minute but so far so good. My (.)(.) seem to have trebled in size (must be at least a B cup now, DH thinks they are great bless he's not used to it) and are very sore. I have got further than previous attempts as only got to Day 10 with IVF and Day 9 with FET

Trying not to get hopes built up too much but feeling very positive

Def need    I'm very tempted to test early.

      to everyone

Burnie x


----------



## MEGS (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Well less than a week to go now until the big day and I am still getting those mild cramps but they are definitely less than they were and my (.)(.) are still tender and big.  I thought this was the drugs but I can't find that as a side effect.  Anyone got any ideas?  I don't know whether anyone has been having trouble with the Gestrone injections but I found a great tip on an American site.  Put the vile down your bra for half an hour before you load it up and it goes in much easier.  I was ice packing before and putting heat on after and it was still hurting, but since warming it up it's been almost pain free.    x x


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Guys well i`ve done it been up the hospital and done the dreaded test just got to wait for that phone call!!!   was feelin quiet positive this mornin till i got home went to the loo and now im spotting which i havent had any throughtout the whole of the 2ww so why now!!!
so feelin a little low now  and just hoping the dreaded a/f doesnt bloomy come.
     
Hope every1 else is ok   to every1 else who is testing 2day!!!   
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Fingers crossed ang1e for this afternoons results.      

Burnie - Try not to test early hunny, but i am no saint and have tested early every time i have tx. I am going to be so good this time and not test until test date........ yeah right and pigs might fly.  

Megs - The bra method for the Gestone is great..... isnt it. I have always used this method and find it much easier.

Joeyt - Good luck hunny with testing       

Bonzi - How you doing hunny.       

Love to all those i have missed and good luck to all those testing.

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

back at work and able to get online as we had probs at home with internet over the weekend. Nightmare.

I was tryin to work out how everyone done so many personals and decided you read the threads with a notebook, make notes then reply with individual responses, so here goes

Hugs, hope you are still hangin in there, like where you said you were pregnant until proven otherwise.

Ellebee, you are having an emotional time of it, is this your first time?  I think in some ways its worse thet you are off work as I find I have to go to work to keep my sanity and pretend like I am normal.

Good luck fowler, I test the day before you if I can wait that long.  I tend to test a few days before but keep testing right up to the end.

Aussiegirl, fantastic news, I think everyone loves to see those BFP flashing on the screen.

Bonzi,  I honestly think that AF symptoms and BFP symptoms are the same.

I agree with yopu Joey that 2ww is the worst part of the cycle as there is nothing to do but endure it and crack up.

Angie,  I am waiting with Baited breath for your news, if you havent already posted by the time i finish this essay.

Hi bronte, 2 8 grades on board good luck.

Emily my boobs are big and sore, everytime.

Goodluck buster love your dog pics, I have a wee westie which used to be my pic before dd, poor thing he is now second place.

Hi zula think you test same day as me- fingers crossed.

Leighann, good luck

Jennycats, how you getting on, how come you test earlier than  me, is it because you have blasts on board??

Kazzy, how are you, awful when everyone else tells you they are pregnant, most of my friends know my situ and each of them had to phone and tell me they were pregnant in the last few months, i think it was harder for them.

Anyone else testing today or tomorrow, good luck

hope I havent missed anyone

Lips

Cant do funny icons and big post sorry.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Good luck to everyone who is testing today.

Emily6 - Hi emily, Im also take progynova and the dreaded pessaries, feeling pretty much the same, mild cramping and slightly tender boobs.  Can't wait for Friday, just hate the waiting.  How are you doing?  Are you having similar symptoms?

Mel x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Burnie ~ sending the    for you


----------



## Jennycats (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi Lips.

WOW that was a huge post! Well done!

Yes, apparently you can test earlier with Blasts so will be testing Mon 26th

xx


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY LEVELS HAVE RISEN FROM 18 ON FRIDAY TO 51 TODAY- THEY THINK I HAD LATE IMPLANTATION....ITS A 

IN A STATE OF SHOCK


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

JoeyT well done, great news.

Jennycats, lucky you, you have less of a wait than me.

Lips


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi everyone - hope you are all okay and    

Joey - CONGRATULATIONS - I am soooooo thrilled for you after such a nervous wait.   

Lips - Thanks for the lovely message and hope work is okay for you. How are you holding out? Are you     or     or a bit of both?

Lizzy - Thanks so much for your message and support.

Jennycats - hope all is good with you and you are keeping    

Burnie - pee stick alert - try to stay away from those pee sticks if you can 

Angie - good luck for today we are all keeping everything crossed for you.

Megs - are you using the pessaries as these can cause sore boobs.

Good luck to everyone else and sorry for no more personals but it's really hard to keep up with everyone!

Having a better day today and my wonderful DH spoke to my headteacher to say I won't be in work today and tomorrow. I couldn't call because just can't seem to control the tears at the moment. Anyway we've had a chat and both of us are going to get some councilling from out clinic as we both need a bit of additional support. Having lots of twinges in the 'right' area I think so I'm praying my little beautiful emblies are still with us. I really don't think I could get through this without my husband but also with all of you. You truly have been an amazing support for me.
sending you all love. Kazzy x


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi again

Kazzy, im crazy and normal, me and DH, end up fighting everytime I do this.  He was really good for the first few days or I was really sane, then he hasnt been for the past few days or Im feeling more needy, its awful.  I think there is no doubt my emotions are all over the shop but also that sometimes men just dont get it and by it I dont mean 1 particular thing, i mean everything, (no offence to anyone).

In terms of symptoms ive lower cramps, a few stabbing pains today when I got up off my chair in the ovary area, Think thats just the ovaries getting back to normal from the stimming or trapped wind from the pessaries.  Boobs sore and swollen but are like that monthly.  So nothing I can single out like pg signs only, mores the pity.

Was reading the paper last night and weeping at some article for no sane reason, but on the whole im holding it together.

You sound like you got a good understanding DH, and good for you off for a few days, keep your feet up.

Lips


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for that Lips, we are in this together. I so hope you get a BFP and that your dreams are answered. Just blown you some bubbbles  

Take care and just go with however you are feeling and not fight it. kazzy x


----------



## MEGS (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Kazzy

I'm on the Gestrone Injection which I think is just a stronger form of the pessaries so that may be it.  I'm still getting the twinges, they are strange, they are sometimes at just one side and sometimes both.  Sorry to be nosy    but what are yours like?

Megs x


----------



## MEGS (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Lips

Just read your profile and I had ET on the same day as you and have had constant twinges in my ovaries ever since and huge sore (.)(.).  This is driving me   .  I', off work and thought I'd get chance to do some studying for an College course I'm doing but I just end up sitting at the computer looking for advice and pregnancy signs.  This is such a cruel time.  Good luck hon, when are you testing? 

Megs x


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi everyone

joeyt  so pleased for u hun well done xxxxx       

hi to everyone else


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey megs  official test date for me is 1st March.

Have ovary pain also but then if they normally produce one egg and have been stiimed to produce more and groww bigger etc then those pains are normal.  Plus boobs big and in agony.  Ive done this a few times now and to the best of my memory I had same symptoms when I got BFP and BFN, so Im no further on with analysing symptoms.

Hang in there

Lips


----------



## littlesimmo (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello.
Do you mind if I join you? I've been in with the valentine chicks but there's only me on 2ww as i did sp (another lady has had et today though)  I had et on 15th Feb and am due to test on 1st March.  
This is my first day out from under the duvet today.  I have ventured on to the sofa!  
Getting af type pains on and off so doing lots of running to the loo every 5 mins to check .........It's driving me mad.
congrats to all with bfp and let's hope for lots more.
Love Becky
xxxxx

Lesley.  I have tried to pm you but your inbox is full. x


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ladies,

How are we all on this awful 2ww.

Well a week today i will know if its a BFP   Today is the 1st day I've not really had any symptoms so feeling a bit   . I have knicker checked about 20 times so far today. 

joeyt - congratulation sweety.woo hoo

Lips - Thats for the mention. Hope your well.

Hi to everyone else and how are you ?

ang1e - Have you had any news from clinic yet ?   

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Joeyt

Congratulations, well done   

I am really chuffed for you

God bless
Sarah


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Joey   Congratulations  

Lips n Kazzy - We must be real pains in the   for poor DH's... This IF is so unfair that us ladies have to go through sooooooo much!!!     I have been an emotional wreck this 2WW, I'm sure my life is going too slow and the days are twice as long as normal.

Thanks to everyone for sending the    nearly through today, once I get home I'll be fine as I don't have any in the house, I've ordered them on-line and they won't be delivered until Thursday.

Good luck and   to everyone

Burnie xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls

Well it's definately over and out for me.  AF came this afternoon and, even though I didn't get the second test results (long story) the fat lady has already sung.

Thanks for your support girls and the very best of luck to everyone waiting to test      

Allison xx


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

hi ladies,

can i join too like littlesimmo ive been in valantine chicks. but it seems to be just the two of us on the 2ww.

*Littlesimmo* resting is bed rest fullstop doing nothing or is on the couch doing nothing the same all the best for 1st  

looking forward to getting know everybody on here.
all the best sam xx


----------



## MEGS (Mar 8, 2006)

Hiya Sam

And Welcome to the dreaded 2WW, what day are you testing?  I'm not testing until Sunday but had to stop myself buying a prenancy test kit today.  .  I must stay out of Boots.  Good luck.

Megs xxxx


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

Allison, so sorry to hear you had bad news today,don't really have the right words to say other than my heart goes out to you, it really does.


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

girls,

*MEGS* Thanks for message and good luck for sunday  
in the mean time stay away from boots. as for me i test on the17th god knows it is going to seem like a life time but hopefully it will be worth it.

take care SAM xx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Girls

how is everyone today??

Sorry about your news alison kate 

Ive been having the most weird vivid dreams, think im twisting and turning all night, my stress levels must be through the roof.

Been tryin to work out if I feel different and think im convincing myself that I have lightheadedness, headaches(mild) and sensitive to smell, think I am making it up and believe these to be positive signs??

Am trully feeling more crazy  by the day.  Only 9 days to go, aaaggghhhh


Lips

Good luck to those testing today


----------



## tishy (Feb 15, 2007)

HI

Can you add me to this board, I had 2 embies transferred on Sunday, so testing date is 4th March.

Good luck to all those testing very soon.

Tishy


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Alison Kate - I's so sorry to hear your news  

Lips - I sit all day convincing myself I have pregnancy symptoms also  

Megs - I'm sending the    Keep off the peesticks, I am having to force myself from testing also, I've ordered my peesticks from boots and they aren't getting delivered until Thursday... I know I'll end up testing Thursday instead of Friday.

Welcome littlesimmo, sam jane and Tishy

Well another day, still no AF and (.)(.) still big and sore, I'm getting really excited I've never gotten this far before.... 3 more sleeps until test day (well probably 2 cos know I'll test a day early) I'm onto 10 minute knicker checks, think I may as well put my desk into toilet to save the walking back and forth, I'm sure everyone in my office must think I have a major bladder weakness  

 To all those testing today

Burnie xx


----------



## MEGS (Mar 8, 2006)

Tee Hee I know what you mean, I am now only wearing white knickers so that I can tell instantly if AF arrives.  I'm definitely going around the twist   .  

Thanks for sending the   around.  I know It would only make me worse if I did one now as I think it would show up negative anyway at this stage.

Come on the 25th February I can't stand it anymore.  Think I'll go and visit my family up north on Thursday as being off work is driving me nuts!!!!  

Good luck to all.

Megs xxx


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi,

Hope everyones feeling     today, god is it a rollercoaster or what 

Mel / Burnie how are you both doing still symptom spotting (silly question ).  

Well I'm still getting af pains on and off and a constant back ache.

Sending tons of      to all on 2ww

Love Emilyx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi guys just to let you know that i got     yesterday. Thanx guys for all your positive vibes really appreciate it!!!!
Still in realty bad shock   got the rest of the week of cant really face going back right now.
Dont really know what else to say im not taking the news very well!!!  
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxx
Good luck to who is testing 2day


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Angie

im so sad for you  .  Its the most disapointing feeling in the world.  Even though you know its a possibility, its impossible not to hope for a miracle.

Was that your first time?  Don't give up hope.  Take some time out, get drunk and try again.

Love  Lips


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx Lips xxxx
I didnt think i would be this bad, i suppose when you want something sooooo bad, i was sooo positive throughout really thought i was pregnant was not expecting it at all!!!!    
This was my 1st time i need to get my head round it all then think about trying again.
Love Angie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Angie,
Just read your sad news and I am so sorry for you. 
Don't give up hope...!
Take a break and allow yourself to be sad and angry and all those emotions.
I test tomorrow so am really, really scared but I don't really think it will happen for me either.  I just have a feeling.
Take care of yourself.
Lots of love & hope,
R x


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx Roseline no i probably wont give up hope i just cant believe how much iam grieving cant stop crying, i feel such a let down   feel like its all my fault!!!!
Wishing you all the best with your news    
Just remember you never know!!!!
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Angie hun sorry to hear your news and sending you lots of   . Don't give up hun and remember it is not the end of the world and you can keep trying.    sending you some. 

Love Bonzi

xxxx Good luck to everyone on 2ww.


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Angie,
It's not your fault!!  I know it's hard to think otherwise but remember that we have so little control over what our bodies are doing.  You've done your very best!  Cry and scream and go mad  ...I think that's what I'll be doing tomorrow...but we'll pick ourselves up and start again.  
I'm praying for you.
Love, hope and strength! 
Roseline xxx


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi everyone

*angie* so sorry hun on yr news      xxx

*tishy * welcomes hun   

* emily6 * me too hun we test the same day. i had af pains when i got pregnant with thomas. could be implanting pains sending u some      i hope u get a bfp hun keeping everything crossed for u xx

*MEGS* not long now hun  

*littlesimmo * welcome hun xx

hope everyones keeping sane i no im not lol 3 more days to go dont no if i can wait that long lol definatly going   

big   and      for u all xxxxx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx guys for all your lovely replies 
I just feel at a lost dont quiet no what to do with myself!!!
Least i have the rest of the week of to get myself together i gave myself such a headache yesterday with all the screaming/crying i did      i did feel a little better though and my DFiance was givin me lots of big cuddles that i needed!!!!
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlesimmo (Jun 26, 2006)

So sorry to hear your news angie.  Take some time out and look after each other.  It's good to let it all out and talk. 

Sam I don't think it matters. sofa or bed as long as you do absolutely nothing.  keep your feet up cos it helps blood flow according to Zita West.  I stayed in bed just so i would resist the temptation to potter around and fiddle about as i do!  How are you feeling today??  When do you test?  your post says the 17th.  That seems a very long time to wait !!

Thanks for the welcomes everybody.
Love Becky
xxxx


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Angie - So sorry, thinking of you, your DF sounds lovely   

Pip - I'm testing same day as you and Emily also, know what you mean about the waiting    I feel like this has been my longest 2WW yet, you'd think it would get easier 

Emily - Yes I'm over analysing everthing, I'm amazed at how many twinges my body does throughout the day I'm sure I must just make up half of them   

Megs - Where up North are your family from - think I may take a leaf out of your book and go for the white knickers tomorrow 

Burnie
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Allison and Ang1e ~ really heartfelt hugs to you both 

Becky and Sam ~ welcome to the thread  Sam, do you test on the 1st too?

Tishy ~ welcome to the 2ww and to FF as well 

Moni and Shaznay    for today. Moni, I'll post on your other thread too.

Roseline and Leighanne ~ much luck for testing tomorrow  

Joey ~ thats fantastic....well done hun, ever so pleased for you 

Love and luck to all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Angie* so sorry to hear of your news wishing you and your other half all the best sending you lots of  take care.

it seems that i have put the wrong date down for my test it is 7th march

SAM xx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi all - just checking in to see how you all are.

Angie - first of all I want to say how sorry I am to hear your news sweetie. Everything you are feeling is normal and something Ihave experienced myself. You are going through every emotion as as painful as it is has to and will come out. Allow yourself to scream if that is what you feel you need to do, in fact the more you can get out the better really. Keep talking to those around you but select those that you know in your heart can devote time to you and are able to help you. Remember everyone is different and you just take all the time you need to just simple take in what has happened. In time you may decide to talk through your feelings with someone professional. Last year I miscarriaged at 10 weeks and going through IVF has brought up painful issues so today I spoke to a councellor at my clinic which although very difficult has helped me a lot. I think the best support I can give is to say don't try to fight anything you are feeling, I hope this helps, I so feel for you and here for you  

Allison - I am so very sorry to hear your news. My heart goes out to you and we are all here for you.   

Lips - I'm pretty much where you are and having a few symptoms. My boobs are a bit sore but mainly in the morning, I did have some dizziness and sickness but that seems to have gone so think it was the drugs. Hope you are okay and sending you lots of   

Becky,Tishy and Sam - welcome and good luck  

Roseline and Leighanne - just really wanted to wish you girls all the best for tomorrow. We are all keeping everything crossed for you.   

Hi to everyone else. I'm okay and going back to work tomorrow to keep my mind off things.

Take care all and sending you all love and prays. Kazzy x


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone....
I am so nervous...I want tomorrow to come and I don't at the same time, it's driving me nuts .
I'll come back and let you know either way.
Good luck to everyone else!!!!
Love & hope,
R xx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for your mention Kazzy.

Decided I feel sick from all the chocolate Ive been eatin, Think I am comfort eating to help get through this.  The dizziness from the high levels of sugar in my body.

Need to lay off the chocolate, am eating good stuff too though.

How many more days.  Im not so busy today at work and its a nighmare, too much time on my hands.

Im going truly mad 

Love and luck to all tomorrows testers.

Lips


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx Kazzy44 for the lovely post i have already made the call to see a counsellor ive seen one b4 with previous background history and it helped in every way, so i just hope this will be the next step and hopfully it will get easier (know what they mean by emotional rollercoster) was actually finding the whole process not to bad the injections scans e.t.c and the 2ww got through feelin quiet positive and now i just feel words cant describe!! I feel like the whole thing is my fault!!   
Im also sorry 4 your loss 2   .
Lets just hope we are stronger women with all this (im sure we can be)
Love Angie xxxxxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

ange this fertility game is like roulette, its so cruel . you take care and just plan for your next time. dont give up hope. take care


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Angie - i do understand why you may feel it is your fault as I felt exactly the same but it really is NOT your fault. After IVF it truly is down to nature. Do try to hold on to that thought if you can. Take care and love Kazzy xx


----------



## tavia (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Not been on this site for a while, been trying to go solo on this cycle. I had a FET on the 07th Feb & tested yesterday at the hospital & got a  , I cant belive it.

I have been getting really bad period pains for the last 5 days. I even had a bottle of babysham the night before I tested as i was so sure it hadnt worked.

Im just trying to give hope to those who think it may have not worked.


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh Angie, i really feel for you- it is just such a hard time, the whole ivf experience is just so fraught and filled with such hopes and fears, it's a cruel ,cruel thing when it doesn't work, you are just left wondering.......why ? 

i agree with what other people are posting to you, just cry and let all that anger come out- it will all have to come out before you can try again- and you will try again, you will find the strength and don't ever give up your dream. thinking of you  

Roseline good luck for tomorrow      

Lizzyb- thank you  

good luck to all testing tommorrow
Joey x


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks Joey!
Isn't this site amazing...the support is great.  It really, really helps.
R xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx guys 4 all u positive thoughts 
Joeyt im not t short of cryin it all out anything and everything is setting me of at the mo, im pretty sure it will make me stronger!!!
 to Tavia wishing you all the best.
Good luck to every1 with there treatment  
Love Angie xxxxx


----------



## Jennycats (Dec 27, 2006)

Angie, just wanted to also say how sorry I was to read your sad news. Everyone seems to have said it already but I also wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and am a strong believer in the fact that these things do make us stronger and although it hurts like mad now it will in time get better.

I also believe that while all us ladies put ourselves through this emotional rollercoaster and subject ourselves to such huge disappointment and in some cases physical and mental pain to be able to nurture and bring up our own beloved children. We will all gain the most strength and be so appreciative of our little treasures that when they do arrive in our lives, in what ever form, we will already have the great makings of great parents....I guess yoiu could call it character building in its extreme.

Good luck to those testing tomorrow
lots of love x


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Pip34,

Thanks for your     sending some straight back at you      and loads of     for friday.

Love n huggs
Emilyx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all  
Jennycats--- Just wanted to say what a lovely post you wrote it made v.pleasent reading and gave me such positive vibes!!! It was v.much appreciated.
 !!!
Wishing you all the best guys!!!
Love Angie xxxxx


----------



## MEGS (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi all

Angie I'm so sorry.  Everyone has already said so much but just wanted to say sorry and don't give up. x

Sam, Hi, all my lovely lot are in Sowerby Bridge in West Yorks so I'm going to drive up on Thursday and get spoilt rotten by my mum as my Hubby is off back to work on Thursday and I'll only drive myself nuts being off work.

Good luck to everyone.

Megs xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx Megs No i wont be giving up feel a little better as the day has gone on made my appointment for a counsellor which i think will help!!!
Someone adviced me to get pampered which i will be doing this weekend sister is having virgin v party and they do makeover sessions i`ll be the 1st there  .
Also dp made lovely pancakes 2nite ate so many till i felt sick  
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies,
Just to let you know that I tested   this morning.
Very sad and feeling quite numb at the moment.
Wishing everyone all the luck in the world.
Love,
Roseline xx


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi everyone

*roseline * so sorry hunny   xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Roseline

so sorry you didnt get the positive result you were hoping for this time.  Its all very difficult  .

Lips


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

- Its all over for me.... AF arrived last night, feel terrible, had really built hopes up this time.

 Congratulations Tavia 

 to everyone else due to test

Burnie
xx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Burnie

.  Its so unfair.

Lips


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Rosaline, so sorry for you

Burnie xx


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi everyone

*bernie* so sorry hunny xx


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Burnie,

Soo sorry,   .  When I had my first isci the night before test I told my dh that I was 85% sure I was pregnant, how wrong was I.  

Thinking of you.

Loads of love and  

Emilyx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi guys,
Sending Roseline & Burnie BIG BIG     so sorry Roseline know what you are going through got BFN on monday just so sorry  .
Burnie so sorry for you too  .
Im feeling a little more positive today even though my period has arrived, but im goin to go and get some retail therapy i think i can do with getting out the house been in since monday and i think i may go mad  
Sending positive vibes    to you all in every success in you treatment.  
Love Angie xxxxxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

just to let yous know i started bleeding this morning, all over for me again. I dont think there is a god up there and if there is he is one cruel bloody man       .


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

Not a good day for many of us today!

Think it is over for me too....Had some more red spotting this morning.  

Good luck to everyone else

Sarah xx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Sarah And Buster

more , awful news, most of us have had those BFN at some stage and have some idea of your pain.

Thinking of you

Love Lips


----------



## MEGS (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

What a sad day.  I'm so sorry for you girls, Buster, Rosaline, sarah and Burnie. Sending huge     to you all.  Don't know what else to say, infertility is just so cruel. 

Megs xx


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
Thanks for the messages and lots of love to everyone who had sad news today.  Reading a fab book called 'So Close' by Teria Albertyn, a South African girl (like me)...about her IVF struggle. Worth a read if you can get your hands on it.  It's making me laugh when I want to cry.
Love,
Roseline xx


----------



## littlesimmo (Jun 26, 2006)

Buster, Rosaline, Sarah and Burnie.  I am so sorry to hear your sad news.  sending you a big hug .
Love Becky
xxx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

guys just want to say we are all not havin a v.good week!!! I believe that we will all get there v.soon and this will make us all stronger women for it!!!!  
Love Angie xxxxxxx


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I just wanted to send my love and prayers to the ladies who got a BFN

Sending my love also to all the ladies who are still on there 2ww good luck

God bless
Sarah


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Roseline ~ ah hun, i'm so sorry.....many hugs to you 

Burnie ~ many hugs to you too....so sorry your AF arrived 

Buster ~  for you, so sad....much love xx

Sarah ~ how are you getting on.....has the spotting let up xx

Thanks Sam 

Ang1e ~ not your fault at all hun, it's just a horrible lottery  Good luck with the counsellor xx



Jennycats said:


> We will all gain the most strength and be so appreciative of our little treasures that when they do arrive in our lives, in what ever form, we will already have the great makings of great parents....I guess yoiu could call it character building in its extreme.


Really beautifully put hun 

Bonzi    for tomorrow,

Tavia ~ congratulations to you hun.....wonderful news 

Huge love to everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx Lizzyb everyone is so right with time is a healer (even though you dont feel it at the time as you are hurting soooo much!!!!) Am havin such a better day 2day did a little retail therapy, and you guys are giving me such a boost with your lovely posts    very very much appreciate it i know i kept sayin it but it does mean a lot   .
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tishy (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Ladies

So sorry to hear about the sad news of BFNs - my heart goes out to you all.  

Hope things start to look a bit brighter for you each day from here on in and that your dreams become a reality in the not too distant future.

Best wishes to all others still on the 2WW.

Tishy


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Tishy

I test a few days before you, see you are a RVH girl also.

Good luck for the 4th.

Fingers crossed for anyone testing today.  

Im having loads of nightmares at minute, not specifically about this not working just nasty dreams.  Its the daytime where I have convinced myself it hasnt work, I seem to have lost all positive thoughts.  Have a headache now this 2 days and just feel like im getting AF.  So ****** off.  DD only thing keeping me sane.

Lips


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi,

Just want to say a huge thankyou for everyones kind words, it really does help having somewhere to go where people truly understand the rollercoaster we keep enduring to fulfil our dreams.

Got to say I feel a little better today and have spoken to hospital... I'm booked for 10 day baseline scan again on 2 March... gonna stick myself straight back in for another go, I have 2 embies left so gonna give it another shot. Hospital say ok as on total natural FET cycle.

Will keep checking on here to say how all others get on with their testing... good luck ladies  

Burnie xx


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi all
Testing on 5th March

(.)(.) are very heavy and sensitive.
Over tired, but I think that is the pre-ivf stress oozing out of me
Very little energy, but possibly my built in 'take things slowly' controller

Oh - and of course the watch of the panties for spotting/bleeding, the continuous worry of the what ifs and in contradiction the planning of the nursery.

Anybody else got anything similar ??  or different ??

Susie
xx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Susie,
I am testing 2 days before you and im already an emotional wreck. I have got the most awful AF pains on and off. I didnt get this on my last attempt but who knows  

i am sending myself crackers anaylsing the toilet paper. I made sure i bought white in so i could have a really good look at it............. How sad is that.

Congrats to all the BFP and big hugs to all those who didnt get their dream this time. I know its hard to keep ya chin up when you feel like the bottom has fallen out of your world..........but i promise you.. you will get through this and start again.        

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thought I'd better join this thread (usually post on my clinic thread).

I'm also testing on Sat 3rd March - it should be the Friday but DH will be away so I need to wait until he gets back.

This week I'm working at home, which is a godsend.  I am SO SO SO tired the whole time.  Ever since ET on Saturday I've had about 10 hours sleep a night plus a nap in the afternoon ... and I could still do with more.

My (.)(.) hurt really badly - not just when i get undressed at night but the whole time.  I know this is Cyclogest, but I don't remember it being this bad.  I'm also having very mild dizzy spells - not so that I'm losing my balance or anything: it just feels that when I move, my head can't quite keep up with my body!  

Not too paranoid about knicker-watch just yet, but that'll change next week, I'm sure.

Good luck to everyone testing over the next couple of weeks, and my heart goes out to those of you who have just reported BFNs.  

Katy x


----------



## tishy (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Lips

I am guessing you are testing this day next week - at least you are halfway through the 2WW, fingers crossed for the right result.  Sorry to hear about the nightmares and the headache - I definitely think the drugs, stress, etc certainly take their toll on you.

I know what you mean about DD keeping you sane (she looks gorgeous in the photo), my DD keeps me busy as well which keeps my mind off things.  I feel like we hit the jackpot with DD, and just think the odds are against us to be so lucky again.  Like yourself I have had both successful and unsuccessful cycles but I don't think this had prepared me any better for this waiting game.

Hope you feel better soon and enjoy a nice relaxing weekend, and start getting those positive thoughts.

Tishy


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hope every1 is doing ok? 
IM feelin a lot more positive 2day (since my BFN on monday ) takin it easy and resting my feet up as i have been sighed off work till tuesday!! (even though bad period pains and hot flushes are not helping driving me nuts    soz TMI!!)
Here is big hugs to you all that are not feelin 2 positive 2day and sending positive vibes to you all always.
      
        
         
Take it easy xxxx
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

HI ladies

  for me ladies.    

Thanks for all your support during the 2ww.  Feel like dieing but I kind of expected it. Had 1% hope and that now has gone.

GOOD LUCK TO other  
BONZI


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Bonzi - I have pm ed you hunny... 

Bronte x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bonzi ~ ah hun i'm so sorry 

Burnie ~ hope you are doing ok today hun....good luck for March 

Susie ~ welcome  You'll find the list on page 1 of this thread.....loads of luck to you 

Katy ~ welcome to you too and many 

Ang1e ~ sending hugs to you too 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey Bonzi --- IM so so sorry sending you big hugs xxxxx


----------



## jodyholl (Mar 28, 2006)

hi all so sorry bonzi


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Bonzi

I am so sorry    Sending you some love and hugs

God Bless
Sarah


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya

Can I join you please?

I had ET today with 2 x 8 cell embies, grades 1 &2 put back - so Itzi & Bitzi are in the house!

Test day is 8th March - so if I could be added to your list too please?

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## jodyholl (Mar 28, 2006)

hi nic welcome and good luck


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Nic and welcome to FF you will find this whole thread V.WELCOMING and everyone gives great support!!!  
 with your treatment


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

Bonzi, so sorry hun, sending you a big   hope you get thru the next couple of days...it does get better, promise x x x

Angie, so glad to hear you sounding more positive after earlier this week.. you'll get there soon.  

good luck to all testing tomorrow wishing you all


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Joeyet --- Yep feelin a lot more positive thank goodness, me and my mum have been discussing about spa breaks and i might op for acupuncture aswell been recommend by some people so ive been searching the web all afternoon.
If any1 has any suggestions with the acupuncture be v.grateful thanx.
Take it easy xxxxxxx 
Love Angie xxxxxxx


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi everyone

*niki * welcome hun      

*bonzi * so sorry hun    

*angie* glad yr feeling a bit beta hunxx go for it with the spa etc pamper yrself hun   

*emily6* good luck for tommorow hun im keeping everything crossed for u hun xx hope u get a   hun xx

good luck to any one else whose testing tommorow


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello girls,

Mind if I join you all too??
I have just had ET today & had two lovely embies transferred (8 cell & 4 cell) Which I was very pleased about.
My test date is 8th march, so could I be added to the list also

Niki s uk ~ Looks like we are both testing same day hunni, good luck to you        

And good luck to everyone else thats testing this week        

I will catch up with you all soon, take care, love to you all

nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Nic ~ welcome to you and to Itzi and Bitzi 

Hi there Noodle ~ welcome to you too, fab embies 

Ang1e ~ spa break sounds great.....go for it. If you have a look on the Complementary Therapies thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0 you might find a bit of info on acupuncture 

Scoobydog, Pip and Emily ~ good luck for tomorrows tests   

Much love everyone, have a good evening.......i'm off to try and persuade DH to go and get me some cake 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya 

Aww thanks for the welcome everyone - I do post on the North Easties's thread, so I'm not completely new.

I've found everyone on there very very helpful and welcoming - especially Bronte who is also in her 2ww, she's been a total star with all my questions!

Noodle - Best of luck to you too, hopefully we both get the result we're looking for on the 8th March - feels a bit surreal to be 'there' and starting the 2ww and it also seems to have flown over for me since starting D-regs I don't know about you.


Best of luck to everyone else testing soon 

Love
Nic & Itzi & Bitzi lol 
xxxx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Aw thanks Niki hun..........   

Noodle - Hello hunny, long time no hear, Good luck for the 8th     

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## Shaznay (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi there

I am so so pleased to announce  

best wishes

Shaz
x


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi shaz

    
                              
                                    on yr 

      well done hun  have a healthy 8 mths xxxxxxxx


----------



## NikSticks (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Lizzy for directing me here! 

Hello everyone, 

I am testing on 1st March like Lips, Kazzy, Zula and Littlesimmo. Been TTC for 2 1/2 years, had 3 IUI's and this is my first IVF. All still unexplained.

Only found this site today and I'm so excited   to find others going through the same roller-coaster...makes me feel a bit more normal, although my hubby's response when I told him about it was "so there are other women as mad as you"!

Hope you're all passing the time in a tolerable way. Comisserations to those of you who've just got BFN's and good luck those of you testing!

Nik


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Nik ~ glad you've come to join us here  You're DH sounds like mine, he thought i was a bit strange when i first found FF.....it's a bit addictive though 

Shaznay ~ fab!! Congratulations.....i was looking out for news from you  Why don't you join the others on the 'waiting for first scan' thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85149.0

Lizzy xxx


----------



## BUBBLES07 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi ,is it ok to join in.?

my test date is 3march


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Bubbles, I am testing on the 3rd of March too.

Good luck hunny,

Bronte xxx


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

Hello,

Just to let you ladies know that it is oficially a BFN for me....tested this am and the wicked witch is now getting her act together.

Good luck to everyone else testing this weekend

Sarah xx


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi everyone

*sarahev* so sorry hun xxx

OMG got a   this morning . very nervous and scared now but very happy as well     

*emily6 * and *scoobydoo* good luck for testing today keeping everything crossed for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Just to let you know I got a BFN this morning.

Congratulations to Pip34 on your BFP.

Mel x


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi scoobydog

so sorry hunny xxxx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Lots of hugs to  Bonzi, Scoobydog and Sarahev .  Sorry it didnt work for you this time.

Pip34  & Shaznay   , what a fantastic result, well done and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

I am now officially half way through the 2ww, Im going out of my mind, convinced it hasnt worked and totally wrecking my dh head and fighting with him which doesnt help matters.

It really is only now that I truly realise what a miracle it was to get dd on one of our attempts and only for my daily dose of cuddles I'd be away with the men in white coats.

Good luck to the rest testing today and over the weekend, there seems to be a gap of a few days then before the next lot of tests.

Jennycats, imagine you are testing on monday, not long to go, hang in there.

Tishy thanks for the reply, we often refer to dd as our lotto jackpot, so know just what you mean.  

Lips


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

Lips I am also half way through and am feeling similar, I was feeling so positive but since Wednesday I've become really negative.  I am very annoyed with myself for becoming negative because I promised myself that I would be positive this time, I guess I'd forgotten how hard the 2ww really is.  I'm back in work on Monday so at least my mind will be occupied but I am so scared of doing the pee test next Friday,  This time next week I will know and I am really scared.
My heart goes out to Bonzi, Sarahev and scoobydog 
Well done Pip34 & Shazney
Good luck to everyone else who is due to test and thanks for keeping me a little sane


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

LizzyB said:


> New home for you all.......much love, luck and babydust
> 
> starfish 1 Feb IUI
> EllaW 1 Feb IUI
> ...


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Pip34* Congratulations honey   
am thrilled for you
            

Good luck to all    
  
           
                          

*Alison Kate*, am sorry it turned out to be a BFN      

To all those who got BFN sending you big hugs
           

love and hugs to all 
Maria Christina xxxxxx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey there arent 31 days in Feb, want2bamummy are you testing on 3rd March.  Howa re you getting on?

Fowler, thank god im not on my own, i really didnt want to get this down in advance either but hard to control it.  Hang in there, If we get through the weekend in one piece and fill up our time.  Dont know how you have been off work, if I wasnt working to at least distract me id be even worse.


Kazzy44, what about you? havent heard from you in a while, are you hangin in there??

Lips


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Good mornin guys  

Sending big hugs to you guys that god BFN (know what that feels like this week)
      

Congrats to you guys that got BFP well done!!!! wishing you all the best xxxx
     

Love Angie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NikSticks (Feb 22, 2007)

Lips and Fowler, know exactly what you mean about trying to stay positive. It's a nightmare isn't it? My DH is SO determined to keep positive that if i even breathe in a slightly negetive way I get put in my place! 

So much seems to have happened on here since last night. Bonzi, Scoobydog and Sarahev, I'm so sorry. Pip34  & Shaznay, congratulations!

It somehow makes it very real when you see people testing every day. It's like being in a queue for something and knowing that with each day we are moving closer to the front...

..hang in there!


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi everyone, can I join in?  I've just had IUI no 2 and I'm currently on the dreaded 2ww again!!!  I'm due to test on 7th March which seems a lifetime away


----------



## NikSticks (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Cuddles,

I only joined yesterday and it seems new people join every time you log in! Were you pleased with how your IUI went? I had 3 IUI's before this go but didn't realise that this place existed to ease the 2WW! 

Hope it's helpful for you too.

Nik


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh good, I'm not the only newbie on the thread then!  

Yes, basting went ok but was a little more uncomfortable this time round and I've also found the injections a bit more difficult too!  My DP thinks it must of been exactly the same as last time and I'm just odd and he's probably right!!!  

Have you had IUI again this time or moved on to different treatment?  How long before you test?


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

Just popped in to say *"CONGRATS"* to all you lucky, lucky girls who just got BFP's, hope you all have happy, healthy pg's    

& Also so sorry to hear the sad news of all you other girls that have just tested     

Bronte ~ Hello my hunni, how you diddling? You haven't got long before you test now have you? How have you been feeling? Hope you get your BFP sweetie        lots of luck to you xxxxxxx

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok & good luck to anyone thats testing this week       

Lots of love nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Mind if I join you? Had ET yesterday and have 2 x 8 cell Grade 2 embies on board. Testing on March 5th  .

Trying to keep my mind off all my current aches and twinges but going   already. Back to work on Monday to try and keep me occupied but not sure if this is a good thing or not   Took the full 2ww off last time so just thought I'd try something different this time around  

Noodle- good to see you, wondered where you'd gone to as you hadn't posted on snowdrops for ages. Glad to see you got to ET OK too.

Lots of     to all. Will try and read the previous posts now to see who's all here  

Maz x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya maz hunni, yeah i post all over the place   I'm sorry I didn't keep posting on the snowdrops but I got so behind with all the girls on there, it was hard to keep up     Just wanna say good luck to you too, hope it all works out         How comes you are testing earlier than 14 days   xxxxxxx

nic xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Noodle- I know what you mean about the snowdrops, it was pretty hard to keep up   A lot quieter now that most of the girls have finished their cycles, but the Feb/Mar cyclers are really hotting up so I can't keep up with them now     My clinic test you 14 days after EC and I had mine on Monday 19th so March 5th it is! They do blood testing of hcG levels too so I have to go in at 8am and then wait for 4 hours before calling in for results. Don't know which I prefer, the instantaneous pee stick or the tortuous wait for the blood test result   DH has banned me from pee sticks and there are none in the house so hoping I can resist the temptation !

Too early for symptoms yet but I still ache a lot from EC & ET and get quite a bit of dull aches when I have to pee (sorry TMI). Didn't get that last time so just wondering if it's because I had more follies this time so more poking about at EC   Also (.)(.) are very sore, which I'm hoping is just a left over from the trigger injection and not the usual bang on the dot 7 days before AF symptom that it usually is (AF would be due next Thursday)   > OK it's official I'm going   already and it's only been 24 hours 

Looks like it was quite a day on here yesterday for the 2wwers. Just wanted to send a  to bonzi, scoobydog and sarahv
and  to pip34 and shaznay.

Good luck to everyone testing at the weekend    

Maz x


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello, can i play please?!!

Nicky! how you doin' stranger?!!

I had my 1 blast transfered on Monday and my test day is next Wednesday. I thought with such a short wait I'd be fine and wouldn't go mad........how wrong could I be!! Stress kicked in yesterday when my breasts started hurting less and to top it off got a letter from the Lister to say that the 5 embryos left were no good for the freezer.........left me thinking how good this one is........

Wishing all of you luck - don't let the madness get ya!!
Tina xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tina,

Good to 'see' you. Wondered where you'd got to.  on getting your blast on board, keep   they have a better success rate if you get to this stage, which you have. I was trying to go to blast but didn't have enough to make it so have a day 3 transfer instead.

Sorry you didn't get any   but this one will be the one anyway   Wow   not long at all until you test! Try not to go too  

Maz x


----------



## Aeryn (Sep 24, 2006)

fellow 2WWers!

I've just had my first ICSI and am due to test on Thursday (1st). Not long to go now! I've surprised myself by staying mostly positive so far. I'm not enjoying the cyclogest though. It leaks far too much. Yuk!


----------



## NikSticks (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Aeryn, 

You had ec and et same days as me. At least you were in a good place to recouperate...DH and I went to Eastbourne the day after et and satyed the weekend hoping the sea air would encourage Banana 1 and Banana 2 (yes DH named them  ...don't think he'll be naming any newborns!) to stick around. 

Well done for making it half way!

Nik


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Tina ~ Hey you, how you doing hunni? I'm not too bad thanks, just a little anxious about the tx etc...... Well done on getting your blast on board & good luck to you sweetie xx        

nicky xxxxx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello everyone

Sorry have not posted fpr several days but we have had friends to stay which has been lovely and a very good distraction. Just wanted to say many congratulations to all who have got that BFP and my love to those who it didn't work for. We are all here for you   

Well I'm okay but now that I am back at work with the kids. 

Lips - thanks so much for your message, hope you are okay. I'm just trying not to worry if I feel rubbish or negative as it is only natural. I'm feeling sick and a bit shakey and also have sore boobs but only mainly in the morning. Really trying not to read too much in to anything just can't wait to 1st March. There are about 5 of us testing on that day!!

Take care all and sending you all


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi again,

Maz, at the Lister they give a 75% success rate with blasts!!!!! can't get my head round it! We had a real rollercoaster time of it compared to the last go - thoughtout stimming it looked like I only had 2 good follies, well they got 6 eggs and all fertilised and then for them all to survive to day 5 - what can I say we were over the moon!!! Then right back down to earth when we heard the others disintigrated. I love the 9 day wait!!

Nicky hun! here we go again.........whens your test day? I gave up with the cycle buddies as there was too many and this computer still hates me and really hates FF! So I keep missing loads.

Good luck to everyone - will try and read the last pages of posts if this thing doesn't freeze up on me.......

Txx


----------



## SarW (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi guys,

Can I join too.... ? 
I should be testing on 3rd March. Nearly half way there! Are there any other testers on this date? Bronte...I know you are. How's it going? 

Feeling a bit negative right now. No signs of anything yet.... 

Has everyone a busy weekend planned to pass the horrible eternal 2ww? 

Love
Sarah

X


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi all
Can I join u all?

I had 1, 4 cell transferred on Thursday and my test date is the 11th March  
I feel a bit down because they had to use all 5 of my frosties in order to get 1 to be able to transfer  
So this will be last go at this and I feel really sda about that especially if it is negative 
I need to try to get my   head on as It only takes 1 as my son proves!!

Good luck to you all    

Sara


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Sara - another recognisable 'face'!!

I felt gutted when I got the letter yesterday to say that our 5 couldn't be frozen - love the Lister but can't believe they didn't phone us as on Monday everything was hunkydory! Theres no way that my body can take another fresh cycle as the endo has gone mad as a result so at least frosties would be something.........really is last chance before my hyst.......

why do we forget that we've got the strongest little fighters in us and we will all be fine!!?? 

Is anyone else testing on the 28th? 

Good luck to everyone........we're all pregnant until proven otherwise and sometimes need reminding!!
Txx


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Can I join you please .  I had FET on Tuesday, we had one 4 cell grade 1 embie put back and another embie that had been defrosted that morning, at point of transfer it hadn't divided.  Embryologist assured me that it would be a 4 cell embryo the next day.  Test day is 5th March  

I hope that you are all well, and the 2ww isn't driving you too mad.  

I am looking forward to getting to know you all

Take care

Kerri x


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi all could you please add me to you 2ww too, had Fred and Ethel put in yesterday after icsi at Isis and am now due to test on the 9th March.
This feels like such an anticlimax now thanx Jo x


----------



## Jennycats (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Isn't this waiting just awful!!!!!! Went back to work on Thurs which has helped me from going insane and taken my mind off things actually but now the weekends here and I'm testing on Monday! Aghhh!
Am so anxoius now, really don'y know either way. Have nont had any bleeding...yet and I don'y really have any symptons. I get waives of nausea perhaps once of twice a day and the odd dizzy spell but not sure am imagining things now and could be down to drugs. (.)(.) feel a bit sore in eve but then feel fine later on so think am definitely going mad!!
DH has said we are doing test in eve, my clinic have told us to do HPT so we have freedom to do anytime on Monday but as am working think eve may be best, don;t know how I will get through day  

take care
xxx


----------



## Samantha Vaughan (Nov 20, 2006)

LizzyB said:


> New home for you all.......much love, luck and babydust
> 
> starfish 1 Feb IUI
> EllaW 1 Feb IUI
> ...


----------



## dawn22 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Girls

Mind if I join you - I had et on 15th March - 1 6 cell and 1 8 cell and due to test on 1st March so on day 9 at mo- dh away though until Thurs afnoon and been told need to test in morning so having to wait until 2nd (if I can wait that long)..

This 2ww has been the worst part of the cycle and have been going  
had a week off work after et which i dont think did me much good - too much time to sit and think so have felt bit better since going back to work.

Having period pains in eve at moment so not holding out much hope this time but then have read that these are normal so not sure what to think - had anyone else suffered these??

at ec we got 7 eggs off which only 4 fertilised - we were hoping to go to blastocyst but with only 4 they advised against it  the other two didnt make it to day 3 so got no frosties to fall back on - dreading having to go though it all again but we will if have to as we all do eh??

Take Care and Good luck to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## Samantha Vaughan (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi there I am on day 1 of FET and starting the dreaded 2WW again.
I do feel much more positive and relaxed this time around mainly as I had no drugs,injections or pessaries and am also having regular Acupuncture. Out of the    
They managed to save    which are now safely on board. Fingers crossed as this will be our last chance for now. Testing 9th March!!!
As well as the Acupunture(using acupressure points in my ears) at time of ET I have been using crystals and relaxation techniques.
I do hope 2007 is the year for me and DH to achieve our dream of being a Mummy and Daddy
Any success stories for 2 grade 2(2&4 cell embies) making it
Love Sam xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

WOW there certainly will be a lot of us all testing around the same time    

Just popped in really to wish everyone lots of luck & hope you are all ok & enjoying the weekend??

             

Lots of love
nicky xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi all
Can you add me to the list please? I did post earlier but my name is not on the list  
I test on March 11th

Thanks

Sara


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Please can you add me to your list.  I am on 2WW of IUI and will be testing on 7th March.

 to you all
Kx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

I had my et yesterday and had 2 put back in.  Am due to test on 09 March.  Please add me to your list.

Good luck everyone.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all my fellow ladies on 2ww.

Anyone going    yet ? I am.

I have been very naught and tested yesterday and got a bfn, But so many people have said its still to early. Oh god i hope they are right.

Yesterday DH said my (.)(.) were hard and bigger   so I'm trying to keep positive. Today they feel big but not as hard but he said they are just the same as yesterday.

Anyone else get hard, bigger boobs ? Is it a good thing (maybe)

Hope you all OK.

Love
Hugs
cc


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi guys


I went for my ET yesterday, test date is 6th March, please can you add me to your list.




Bhav


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Why are people who hace had ET later than me testing earlier?!!!

I am going mad enough as it is!!!!

Sara


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Can you put me on the list please........testing 28th Feb - scarey!!!!

Sara - mines a 9 day wait because of being a blast.......if that helps?
tx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sarah  Many hugs hun....so sorry xx

Scoobydog ~ so sorry to hear your news too 

Hugs ~ theres still time for those levels to rise.....good luck 

Welcome Bubbles, Aeryn, Sarah, Kerri, Jo (Fred and Ethel ), Dawn, Samantha, Keira, Kerry, Bhav and Cuddles ~ wow, fab to have so many new people on the thread! Happy chatting and much luck to you all   

If anyone's looking for the 2ww list you'll find it on page 1 of this thread 

Maz ~ welcome to you too....good luck for Mon, hope work goes ok 

Tina ~ hi there  Sorry that you didn't get any frosties hun xx

Sara ~ welcome back......sorry, having a bit of a busy one today so bit behind with the list!! Hope you and Joseph are both ok.

Nik ~ does your DH like bananas 

Pip ~ congratulations...be very happy and healthy 

Megs   for tomorrow.

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Feeling a bit miserable today, for the first time during this treatment.  Having been so positive up until now, the doubts are starting to creep in.  I don't know why - half-way through perhaps?

It seems as if I've got a cold coming on, though I don't know where it could have come from as I've barely been out of the house for a week.  My stomach is out of sorts, and the most annoying thing of all is that my hair has gone mad.  It's very dry and completely uncontrollable - despite the fact that it's only three weeks ago I had it cut.  

Think I'll have an early night and hope I feel better in the morning!

Best wishes to all the 2WWers: sending you lots of    
K x


----------



## gail22 (May 4, 2006)

Hiya Girls  

Can you add me to the list please, I am due to test on 9th March.  Hoping and praying FET works for us, im already going crazy over analysing every twinge!! 

Ive gone straight back to work this time as I felt that being on leave last time really sent me mad  

Sending everyone good vibes and lots of babydust.

Gail x


----------



## Jennycats (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well, decided to test today, 1 day early and got a  . Very sad and disappointed as you can imagine. Am now wondering if one day makes much difference and if any hope left??

Glad I tested today anyway as can now be sad today as really couldn't of gone into work after this result. Will test again tomorrow but not hlding much hope  

Sorry for 'down me' post. Just how I'm feeling, was really thinking that this might actually work as everything ws going so well. No AF but yet no real symptons either, I have diareah and light headiness but guess that is the cycolgest.

Maybe I should stop taking that now....
xxx


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya Jenny

Don't stop your medication until it's totally confirmed that it hasn't worked - there is still time for you it may not be over yet - it is possible to have been late implantation - keeping everything crossed for you  

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## ellebee (Mar 4, 2006)

morning
just to let you know i just got a  .  tested a day early so hoping it will still be positive tomorrow!!
take care everyone
love
ellebee
xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jennycats-  , really hope things change for you tomorrow 

Ellebee-  fab news.

 to all the other 2wwers. There are so many of us joining everyday. Sometimes seems as if the whole country is going through treatment  



Hugs said:


> Anyone going    yet ? I am.


Absolutely with you there Hugs  I'm back at work tomorrow and am hoping it'll take my mind off things. I really don't think I want to go in but it's better than going  at home.
I've also got the sore (.)(.), could have sworn they were more 'veiny' last night but not this morning  The only thing I definitely have is the inability to stay awake. I am just so tired just now even worse than my last cycle or the whole downreg & stims. Wondering if this is a sign? or my body just giving up on me   

Hope everyone else is keeping    today.

Maz x


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hie everyone 

ellebee  spoke to in chat the other night hun       

on yr    we probably  due the same time. have a happy 8 month well done

pip34


----------



## AggieJ (May 4, 2006)

Hello

Please may I join you girls? Had ET yesterday - two 4 cell grade A/Bs popped back...
Feeling a bit weird as it's my first tx - bit anxious and had funny dreams last night (will I calm down   ).
Massive congratulations to all who've got BFPs and   to those who weren't so lucky this time.

Much love

Kate x x

Ps testing 10th March


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Congratulations on your bfp's there is hope for us all.  On day 2 of my 2ww.  Was kept awake last night with what felt like af pains.  Had them all day as well.  Is this normal?  Also my back is killing me!!

Kerry
xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kerry,

Welcome to the 2ww   Just wanted to let you know that AF pains appear be the norm for just about everyone. Think it's just a result of all the poking and prodding we are subjected to during EC & ET. My back is killing me too so don't worry you are not alone  


Hello to you too Aggie  . Not sure about the calming down I'm afraid   I'm 3 days in and just as   as ever! Hope you're keeping  

Maz x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello Ladies,

Just popped in to say hello to you all, hope you are all ok? I have not been feeling that great today   been feeling a bit nauseaus, thirsty all the time & very tired   But I think its a little too early to be feeling things, I'm only on day 3 post transfer?

Jenny ~ so sorry to hear your sad news   You still gonna test again tomorrow        

ellebee ~   on your fantastic news       

Maz ~ hows things with you hunni? You feeling anything yet? xx        

Niki ~ hows everything with you sweetie? all ok I hope? xx       

hello to Katy & Kerry, good luck to you both, hope you are both ok        

Right thats me done, & hello to anyone else that I have missed out

love to you all
nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## NikSticks (Feb 22, 2007)

Lizzy, ironically no, my DH does not like bananas.   He was thinking along the lines of Bananas In Pyjamas so we can call them B1 and B2 for short! I got the photos of them before et emailed to me the other day so I'm already boring people with photos of my potential pre-kids!

Dawn and Kerry, I'e been getting strong period pains too. Yesterday they were pretty strong and this morning when I woke up they were still there so I cried for 3 hours then decided to go and buy a test!

I got a really really really faint line but as it's so early I have no idea if I can put any trust in it. Anyone know? A lot can happen in 4 days!

Kate, it seems I'm joining you with the dreams...Every night since et. Am exhausted from all the laying awake!

Ellebee thats great news! Jenny   for you. Give yourself some extra TLC.

And hello new ladies!

Nik
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jennycats ~ ah hun i'm so sorry  Do keep using the meds though at least until you've tested tomorrow.

Katy ~ hope you are feeling better today 

Gail and Aggie ~ hi there and welcome to the thread 

Kerry ~ don't worry about the pains, they're so common 

Nik  Good luck to B1 and B2. Oooh, just read the rest of your post.....sounding good hun  

Ellebee ~ fab news, congratulations 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Jennycats - it ain't over till its over........still tomorrow.

Ellebee!! Well done and congratulations!!!!!!!! enjoy the next 8 months.

Good luck to everyone else!! Dreading this week as testing on Wednesday and have to say this was the most negative day I could have had - pretty much did a couple of hours grieving as I was convinced it was over, was even thinking of not taking the cyclogest to just bring on my period..........luckily the worst is over but after 6 years of TCC I can't even begin to imagine a positive...........stranger things have happened I guess..........

Txx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I'm testing tomorrow   and I'm so scared. I have really bad cramp and clear CM and when i wipe i have pinkish stuff too   but its not over till it turns RED.

I just want to wish anyone else testing tmr all the best of luck.

Love
Hugs
xx

p.s Good luck to everyone else testing.xxxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hugs ~ Awwww hunni just wanna wish you lots of luck for testing tomorrow        
I hope you have a lovely supprise xxxxxxx

noodle xxxxxxx


----------



## clare1982 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello,

I am on 2ww also, test 9th March, the days seem to be going so slow!!!

Good luck to everyone testing soon    

 to everyone with bfn

Like many of you I have also had pains, if it wasn't for you ladies i'd be going mad.

Take care everyone

Clare
x


----------



## dawn22 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Wel its all over for us this time    - af arrived in full force this morn. cannot explain how sad and empty i feel at mo but reading this thread really has helped and at least now i know we will come through this and somehow find the strength to try again
have spoken to clinic and they still want me to carry on with pessaries and to test on thur but know they arent holding out much hope.
the worst thing is the guilt - keep thinking back over the time since et and wondering if i had done something different

sorry to be the voice of doom an gloom - i wish everyone still on 2ww the very best of luck. i have my fingers crossed for all of you
  
take care
dawn
xxxxx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Dawn

  do what they say take the pessaries etc and test thurs, but be prepared for the worst.  

Really feel for you, Im due to test officially on Thurs as well.

Lips


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi, I hope no-one minds if I jump in?

Especially at this point...sorry Dawn...it must be absolutely shattering to see the witch. I'm sure it's nothing you did hun, my friend did a parachute jump before she realised she was pg (grrr)   and all turned out fine.

I'm on day 5 of 2ww (well, technically it's day 3 but cos I had blasts in on Sat, I'm thinking day 5). My clinic test on day 10 (including day of et, which I think sounds a bit early, does anyone else's clinic test this early)?

Feel absolutely nothing at mo, no pains, twinges.....NOWT!   Which I guess is a bad thing. Oh, the only thing I have got is diarrhoea from the cyclogest (sorry, tmi!)

I thought if I was pregnant I should be constipated? (sorry again, tmi!)

Anyway, good luck everyone got my fingers crossed for ya. And Dawn, I hope things get easier..can you have another go?  
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi All,

BFN for me   

Thanks for all your support


love
Hugs
xx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hugs......... Hun im really sorry, you know where i am if you need to talk    

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## MEGS (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi all and really sorry about your BFN Hugs. I've got a strange one.  Has anyone had anything similar?  I tested on day 10 as had Blastosyts put in (I think this is why I was early as they didn't put them in until day 5).  Anyway I got a low HCG of 9.  Clinic said that under 3 was not pg and over 25 was. GREAT!!!!! So continued medication as they said it may be drugs left over in my system. Tested again this morning and only had levels of 11.  Clinic told me that they should be going up a lot quicker so may be eptopic or possibly a slow starter, although they did not seem that confident.  Any ideas anyone?  

Cheers

Megs xx


----------



## NikSticks (Feb 22, 2007)

Dawn and Hugs - so sorry you've got to go through the heartache. If it's decided it's not gonna stay around then nothing you do or don't do can change that. I'm sure you don't need to add guilt to your many sorrows, you poor thing.

Megs, I hope your levels get a sudden boost  

Hang in there all,

Nik


----------



## AggieJ (May 4, 2006)

Hiya ladies

Hugs and Dawn - so so sorry to hear your news and big   from me... I can't imagine how upsetting it is. Please take lots of care and look after yourselves. 
Megs - really got everything crossed for you that the levels go up  
EB - I don't think it follows that you'd have symptons yet hun. Everyone is so different... sometimes the blasto roams about for days looking for a good spot to land. Have got a great book with pics which explains that is can take a while. Plus you may not realise it's happening straight away. 
Claire - hello, I test a day after you...
Nik - hope you had a better night's sleep last night hun
Thank you Noodle and Maz for the welcome and thank you Lizzie for adding me to the list.
Feel a lot more sorted today - just think it was all a bit much on Sat... Have been wasting a beautiful day snoozing in front of ER (thoroughly enjoyed it!) Hope everyone has an orange spot and is staring at it thinking zen type thoughts. DP thinks I'm crazy   I also make him say good morning and good night to our embies... Do you think he might have a point?
Hello to everyone else - hope you all ok. I hope to get to know people soon.

Kate x x


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi girls, gutted for all of you who have had bfn, you must be heartbroken.  Good luck to the rest of you who are testing this week.  I went back to work today and it did help to occupy my mind, I've taken test day off.  No real symptoms apart from constant AF pains but I think this is normal as I'm so trying to remain positive wish it was Friday so I would know one way or the other.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Dawn & Hugs- so sorry it was not to be for you today. Thinking of you both  all round. Hope the future brings you both your cherished wish    

Fowler- 'snap' I went back to work too and it did keep me occupied so was really good in that respect. Only problem I had was that all that walking and activity after 2 weeks on the sofa absolutely knackered me out! Had quite a lot of aching when I walked too, so just hoping I haven't upset my embies  

Aggie- so jealous of your day on sofa with ER, was it 'old' or 'new' episodes ? That old dilema of Doug Ross v Luka Kovick   Glad to hear you are keeping  

Megs- got everything crossed for you that it's just late implantation. They expect levels to double every 48-72 hours if implantation has worked so you'd be best to compare with levels tomorrow or Wednesday for a better idea of progress. Keep   there are some girls on site who'd had in between levels where things have progressed to a full pregnancy. However they are in the minority  

Got to go sorry, DH insists I come to bed  . Will post more personals tomorrow. Night all and masses of       to all the 2wwers.

Maz x


----------



## tishy (Feb 15, 2007)

Big hugs to those girls who got BFNs.  Look after yourselves at this sad time.

Sorry for this being a 'me' post, but I am feeling so deflated at this stage.  I am currently 9 DPT - since the weekend I have had a mood like serious PMT, and last night I started to get tummy cramps and sore boobs and I am constantly on the verge of tears.  I can't bear to think that this is over but a part of me just wants to know the result and get on with my life.  I know the drugs, etc can cause similar symptoms to AF and that I shouldn't read anything into it and I have been reading through threads on FF where others have felt this way and gone on to get BFPs.  I am so tempted to do a test but it is too early ... 

... apologies for the moan, but it is difficult sitting on work and not being able to talk to anyone about how I am feeling.  So thank you for giving me the opportunity to rant.

Good luck and best wishes to all

Tishy


----------



## Aeryn (Sep 24, 2006)

Hugs and Dawn I'm so sorry it hasn't worked for you.  


The 2WW is now officially driving me insane!   I've been fine right up until today and now a little bit of sickness yesterday morning and today has convinced me it's worked. I was going to buy my test today ready for Thursday but I'm sure I'll be tempted to use it early. DH may have to get it on Wednesday instead. I'm getting myself all excited and I know it will make a negative result much worse.


----------



## Josiex (Oct 7, 2004)

Hello there,

I hope it's okay to join in.  I am due to test on Monday really, which will be two weeks after DIUI but am going a bit mad!  We had our daughter by DIUI and I tested early then and was lucky.  Have now decided that cos my cycle an be 29, 30 or 31 days that it was fine to test today (negative of course!) so I need help to stop me doing it again!  Have crampy tummy but nothing else to report.  MUST NOT test again until Monday, especially since have to see at least 3 pregnanct women on Thursday!
Has been helpful to read your posts and know that it's not just me!
Good luck to you all and sorry to read about BFN's - can't say anything helpful but you are being thought about
Josie


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi there Aeryn,

Wev'e never chatted before but I do know what your going through as I test tomorrow, I think I'm losing my mind.

I'm so hopeful one minute then not the next, happy then sad, I don't know what's going on. Trying to stay positive.     

Wishing you a   for Thursday.  

Sending all the 2ww's and anyone having tx

             

Caroline xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Josie

Good luck for testing next week, hope you get   

I have had cramping in my tummy the last couple of days and it does seem to be the majority on FF that experience it.

Sending us some       

    

Caroline xx


----------



## AggieJ (May 4, 2006)

Afternoon

Hope you ladies coping with the draggiest fortnight ever...

Maz - I think the episode I watched was old (More4 @ 2pm). I don't know their names but they're starting to seem familiar. Have tried to watch the new ones (with that woman from Bend it Like Beckham and can't get into it..) Hope you ok  

Hey Tishy - this is my first 2ww so I don't know for sure, but I reckon it must be so normal to feel like you do at this stage... as you get closer to testing it must get scarier. Sending you a big   and really hope you get your dream in a few days hun

Josie and Caroline - a crampy tummy sounds promising to me! Good luck tomorrow Caroline   

Aeryn - feeling sicky a good sign too  

Lots of          to everyone else.

Am bored. Just watched the pilot episode of Wonder Woman which was cheesy and had kitch value for the first 10 minutes but then began to pall slightly... Does anyone know what became of Linda Carter? Have nothing to talk about other than what I've eaten, read or watched (good job I didn't write a diary!  ) 

Chat soon

Kate x x


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi AggieJ,

Thanks for the good luck message.  

Good luck to you for the 10th, how have you been feeling in this crazy ?

   

Caroline xx

Good luck to everyone else whatever stage your at.


----------



## Aeryn (Sep 24, 2006)

I can't believe it!! I've been very naughty and tested and there's a second line there!!


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Aeryn,

"yes you are naughty, but when should you test?

Caroline xx


----------



## Aeryn (Sep 24, 2006)

I should be testing on Thursday and will be then anyway to make sure. It couldn't still be from the last injection could it?


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sorry, I'm unable to help you there, maybe do some searching on FF with their great search engine, just put in the words you want it to find and it will find the word/words for you, it's very good and I have used it alot recently.

Don't feel sad though, you've only tested 2 day's before the official date.

I was tempted to test today even though my official day is tomorrow.

Good luck. xx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Well I've been waiting 6 years to see it and at 4.45am I got a big, huge...........POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Went in for a blood test as we couldn't believe it and yep............I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Won't sink in till I see the scan in a couple of weeks..........

Tina xxx


----------



## Aeryn (Sep 24, 2006)

Fantastic Tina!!


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Teenasparkle,

Congratulations on your   .

wannabemum07. xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Dawn ~ hun, i'm really sorry.....huge hugs 

Hugs ~  take care of yourself hun xx

Megs ~ did you test again?

Hi Clare and Josie ~ welcome to the thread. Happy chatting and loads of luck  

Tishy ~ big hugs to you (((hugs)))

Ebjones ~ i think that sounds quite normal with blasts....what day are you testing hun? Oh....and welcome to you too 

Maz ~ don't you mean Doug v Luka v John Carter 

Kate ~ try this link....fab site for movie trivia: http://uk.imdb.com/name/nm0004812/

Caroline ~ good luck tomorrow  

Aeryn ~ when did you have your last injection?

Tina ~ i had you down for next week  Anyway, fantastic news.....really wonderful hun 

Take care all....much love and luck, Lizzy xxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## tishy (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Aggie J

Many thanks for your kind message - I am feeling a lot better this evening and trying to relax a bit about the whole thing - easier said than done.  Good luck for your own 2WW - hope it is first time lucky for you.

Aeryn & Tina - congratulations on the BFP.

Good luck to all the girls testing tomorrow.

Tishy


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Teena*-  so pleased for you sweetie. Well done on your  . We did the 2ww together in June last year, so hope I copy you this time round too  
*
Aeryn*-    but cautious  to you too. Fingers crossed that second line keeps reappearing   Let us know 'officially' on Thursday.

*Lizzy*- Sorry  How could I forget Carter !!!!!!! yum yum yum 

Good luck to everyone else testing this week    

Maz x


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya Girls

All going mad are we? lol I am !!!

Congrats on the BFP's - well done Aeryn & Tina xxxx Hope you both have a healthy sticky pg x

Noodle - Hiya, how you doing ... any symptoms yet or changes - I've got a few changes but so not sure whether it's all down to the medication or not ... so wondered how you were getting on since we test on the same day?

Best of luck to everyone x

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning girls, its official I have a  , those two pink lines were winking at me, ireally feel like having the test framed.

Please send me messages of dancing bananas and pom pom girls, cant believe it, convinced it hadnt worked.

I had cramps the whole time and headaches, boobs sore for a bit but fine in the last 4-5 days, just for anyone dying for symptoms.

Tina and Aeryn well done.

Good luck for the testers tomorrow or today and in the next few days.  I am on .

Lips


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations Lips!!

Wooohooo....fab news hun

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah the dancing bananas and pom pom girls, thanks lizzy.

Lips


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Lips*

well done all the best on your             .

i was glad to read your bit to people about symptoms earing of as i have had tender (.)(.)'s for a
while nd over yesterday and today they are getting less tender and i was starting to worry but don't test
until 7th march do you think this is OK

once again well done and all the best love SAM xx


----------



## tishy (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Lips

Congratulations = delighted to hear your good news, stay well for the next 8 months.

I hope the RVH girls are on a roll and I get a BFP at the weekend - reassuring to read your earlier symptoms as I have been feeling like that and was reading hopefully all the wrong things into it.

Anyway - sit back and relax and let the knowledge of that BFP sink in, you lucky girl!!

Enjoy

Tishy


----------



## NikSticks (Feb 22, 2007)

Congratulations Lips ans Tina!   Thats such fab news. I'm so excited for you!

Aeryn, I'm like you....shouldn't have tested yet and have apoisitive which I'm too scared to believe! I had some bleeding yesterday morning and was convinced it was over but then it stopped when I laid down and hasn't come back.   Still having lots of pains though. Hope your is still there tomorrow!

Chin up waiting ladies...

Nik
x


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning ladies


Yayyyyy Lips & Nikstix  - way to go - congratulations and best of luck for a healthy sticky pg's xxxx

        

Love
Nic

xxxx


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya again!

Sam - my (.)(.) were really tender but not so much today as yesterday - I test on the 8th so hopefully with us both being like that it might be a good sign.

Lovely to have some BFP's on here  - been a bit of a drought lately with them hasn't there     to those who haven't got their BFP YET.

Let's hope the good vibes continue ...

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Niki-s-uk*

hears hoping that it is a good sign wishing you all the best for the 8th   

SAM xx


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello girls,

Wow all of these BFP's,  congratulations to:

Tina    
Lips    
Aeryn   
Nik    

     

I am so pleased for all of you.

Babydust and positive vibes going out to all the 2wwers.

     
         

Take care all

Kerri xx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Congratulations ladies I am sooooooooooooo very jealous.  Not due to test until 09 March.  Been having af pains and have sore (.) (.) but nothing else to report.

Kerry


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS to Tina, Lips, Aeryn, and Nik!!!

   

Here's hoping that the run of good luck continues!  (I test on Saturday, but not until the afternoon as DH only gets back from his trip to France then.  Couldn't bear to test without him there.)

K x


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Katy - best of luck for saturday - fingers crossed for a BFP for you too x

Love
nic
xx


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi


Anyone testing on the 6th March, if so how are you feeling so far? I have been feeling really normal, very ocaassion twinges in my belly and sore (.)(.) probably because of the cyclogest. 

I'm   wondering if my little embies are alive and implanting!!!

Bhav


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Bhiv

I'm testing on 7th and feel exactly the same as you hun.  Nothing really to report except a few twinges and sore (.)(.) from the Cyclogest.  I can't help comparing it to my last cycle when I got OHSS - this came on as a result of being pg at about this time in the 2WW.  Although it's the worst I've ever felt and I was in hospital for 10 days, half of me wishes that it would come back as it would mean I was pregnant     .

I'm trying hard not to analyse everything, but you just can't help it, can you?

Sending you lots of        and     

Lots of love
Tillypops
xxxxxx


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi both, I test on the 7th too Tillypops (I had IUI for the 2nd time)  I haven't even got the sore (.)(.) so I'm even less hopeful!!!  One day I feel really positive and the next I'm sure it's all over!  I've got 2 HPT's at home and I'm fighting the urge to test already!!!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Im testing on the 7th and I dont have sore (.)(.) either! 
I do however have itchy skin on my belly and back, greasy hair and AF type pains.
Anyone else have the same, or am I a sad lonely loser?


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm not itchy, but hair has completely gone to pot!!!

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F1%255F105%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







[/url]

You know, I swore I'd stay away from the 2WW board to avoid the paranoia......................and look where I am!!

Cuddles - stay away from the peesticks hun, it's too early      

Love
Tillypops
xxxxxx


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

No, I'm not itchy and I always have bad hair days    I have been having AF type pains on and off though.

I know Tillypops but the peesticks are sooo tempting!  I tested early last time too but even though I got the BFN I still carried on with the botty bombs and tested on the correct day so I didn't gain anything by it other than feeling like poo for the remaining 2ww


----------



## AggieJ (May 4, 2006)

Wow!

Tina and Lips - congratulations!!!!!

                 

Aeryn and Niks - I think congratulations for you too... the peestick says positive!  

                

Thank you for the link Lizzie - old Lynda's been very busy! Just stuck to ER again today and I know who Carter is now...very yum  

Big hello to everyone else  

Kate x x


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Must admit I stared at them for a long time in Tescos this morning - even picked one up, but then put it back and walked away!!  It scared me to think that this time next week I'd know one way or the other.............!!  Last time they did a blood test whilst I was in hospital, so never had to go through the whole peestick thing.

Sending you some       

Oh, I hate the 2WW!!!

Tillypops
xxxxx


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

hi I'm testing on the 7th too.
and I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who has 
been tempted by the pee sticks. my (.)(.)'s have been
tender but don't seem to be as much now and i have been itchy too
but just like the rest of you I'm up one day and down the next i hate this 
2ww.

wishing you loads of luck for the 7th   

speak later love SAM xx


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

well my hospital did say to me that the pregnancy test they give is not all that good and I used buy a clearblue one. I have promised myself I'm not going to test until Wednesday help my embies implant God!!    

I have never had a positive test so I don't know what it feels like!!!

Hang in there ladies....I am praying we all get a  


Bhav


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Congratulations Aeryn, Niks and Lips - how scarey is this!??

Good luck to everyone else. My breasts were tender one day and not the next I was 99% sure it hadn't worked and cried for hours last Sunday as everything felt the same as for the BFN's before - you can't tell anything!!!!! Still feel like I'm about to come on......

Wishing all of you very well,
Tina xxxxx


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

Lips, Tina, Aeryn & Nicks  I am absolutely chuffed for you all, I would send you a flashing BFP and dancing bananas and pom poms but I've never really bothered to find out how to do them after all this time.  You all must be so excited,it really is wonderful news.  I shed a little tear and convinced myself that it hasn't worked because my temperature dropped quite a bit this morning so I am not very hopeful.  I just want Friday to be here so it's over with.  I cant test early as I have to go to work tom and I don't want to be a cry baby, so I will be testing on official day which is Friday and I've taken it off.
Good luck to everyone else who is testing xx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Lips - Just wanted to say A huge congratulations to you. Hope you are ready for this celebration dance!                                                              



Tina, Aeryn & Nicks - wow! fantastic news to you all, soooooooooooo thrilled for you.                                     

Testing tomorrow and very scared, still at least this nasty horrid waiting will all be over.

Take care and sending everyone love and positive vibes. Kazzy xx


----------



## AggieJ (May 4, 2006)

Kazzy

Wishing you so much luck for testing tomorrow hun. I have everything crossed   

Bhiv, Sam and Fowler - lots of luck to you guys too...  

Ooh hello Tilly, hadn't spotted you before. Big kiss from me chick X

Kate x x


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Aggie - thanks soooo much for your lovely message. I shall let you all know as soon as I can. Just wanted to wish you lots of luck too. I hope you are okay so far on this horrible 2WW and you are not feeling too    .

Love Kazzy xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow what a busy posting day it's been ladies   

 to *Lips, Aeryn, Niks & Tina* for the lovely  's . Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies.

Hope everyone else is staying sane, but somehow I doubt it   .

*Kazzy* fingers crossed for you for tomorrow    and to you too *Fowler* for Friday   

*SamJane*, I've got sore (.)(.) too but it kind of comes and goes, sometimes really bad and then not so much 

I'm going  today as I'm convinced that AF is about to show up (would be due tomorrow). I just so wish it was Monday  Aaaaaaaaaaaaaargh 

Love and    to all
Maz x


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Maz, I still feel like I'm about to come on any minute!!!!

Have a really negative day and cry lots - I'm convinced thats what did it!!! The last 2 times I was sure it had worked.........negativity, its the way forward!!!!!!!!

Good luck hun, I'll be thinking of you,
Txx


----------



## MEGS (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi girls and well done all you BFP's.  It's over for me, my HCG dropped down to 8 today :-( OH well we tried and won't be giving up that easily.  It will all be worth it in the end.  GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU LADIES ON THE 2WW.  

Megs x


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya Megs

We haven't spoken I don't think but i'd just like to say how sorry I am things didn't work out for you this time.

Sending you big hugs -     

love
Nic
xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

Just popped in to say hello & to see how you all are??

Wow I have missed all the exciting news on here    "Congrats" to Aeryn, Tina, Lips & Niks...... well done to all of you, may you all have happy, healthy pg's xxxx

I'm going absolutely crackers on this 2ww    I'm analyzing every little thing that I'm feeling   Is anyone else like this

Anyway I hope you are all ok? Catch up with you all soon, lots of luck to everyone        

Love nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Morning everyone

Megs - just wanted to say how very sorry I am to hear your news. We are all here for you.    

Nicky - sorry to hear you are having a tough time on the 2WW. There is no other word to describe it other than awful. Stick in there and remember it is totally normally to analyze every twinge.  

Well it's 5.30 in the morning and just wanted to say that my DH and I have been blessed with a   . We did the test at 4.15 this morning as woke up and just no chance of getting back to sleep. We are over the moon but also know that we have a long scary journey ahead of us. 

I just wanted to wish anyone else going through tx, stimming, d/r or tesing all the luck in the world. I have gained such strength from all of you and really don't think I could have got through this without you. You have made me feel 'normal' for the first time in years. Going to work so i will catch you later. Sending my love and thoughts to you all.

Kazzy xx


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

*MEGS*

Thinking of you  

love sam xx


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Kazzy44*

well done with your              

and good luck to every body else who is testing today everything crossed for you

Sam xx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Congratulations to all the BFP girlies.............

Megs - Sorry it hasnt worked out for you i know how your feeling as i tested yesterday and its was a vvv faint positive... you could hardly see it.. anyway today it was negative so i dont think anything will change for Saturday..

Good luck to the rest of the 2ww.    

Love Bronte xxxx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Kazzy  r u ready          

cant believe it, I was the same clock watching all night and gave in at 5.30am.

Well done.

The real worry starts now.  Ive been given a scan date of 21st March, aaaggghhh now im on a 3 week wait.


Lots of good news here over the last few days, may the good news continue for everyone testing today and over the next few days.

Megs, so sorry it didnt work for you.  I nearly gave up after my BFN last august but decided to try again, imagine if id given up??  Keep tryin, if you can

Tishy hope you have good news.

Lips


----------



## littlesimmo (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
I tested today and got  .  I am in total shock!!!


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya


Littlesimmo -          

Just wanted to say congratulations on your BFP - hope we get a similar result, we're at the same clinic and test in 1 week!

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

littlesimmo wow       

lips


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

to all you ladies who have just had a   !!!!



And to all of you lovely ladies who are still waiting.....  ......sending you all

    we'll all be celebrating as well


Bhav


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86688.0


----------

